# Bandsaw upgrade recommendations?



## apicius9 (Jul 2, 2016)

I have been using a small Craftsman bandsaw for years, and while it is doing things mostly ok, it has never been as precise as I like, and I have all these boards, logs etc around I would like to resaw. Did not find anything I liked on Craigslist in the past 6 months, and becoming a member of the local woodworking places just for access to a band saw does not make financial sense. Of course, I know I should not be too cheap on tools, but I am not sure I want to spend $1,350 on a saw... So does anybody have any recommendations?

Thinking about a 14" saw with 10-12" resaw capacity, preferably with a decent fence, has to run on 110V. I need it on casters and it should have a decent dust port. What are your experiences with the lower priced brands like Grizzly or Rikon? They would run between $650 and $900 with at least 1hp and a decent set of features. My current favorite is this newer Rikon model. Most other tools I have are Jet, but those saws seem relatively overpriced. Or I could be done with it and get a Laguna for $1,350 (incl. wheels and tax), but I was really hoping to limit it to under $1K. And while the Laguna seems to play in a higher class, the Rikon runs 2 speeds and comes with a 5-year warranty. The cheapo solution would be something like this Grizzly, definitely a step up from what I have but I have no experience with their reliability, and it has a few limitations that would be compromises again.

Thanks for any tips. I better get a lottery ticket... 

Stefan


----------



## gic (Jul 2, 2016)

My local woodworking place likes Rikon, for what it is worth. Like all chinese made stuff I expect they have quality control issues but absent that the ones I used at my local woodworking store seem well made.

I'm probably going to get a jet however because the Rikon metal/wood bandsaw is an 18", 230 volts and very expensive whereas Jet makes a reasonable price 14" wood/metal bandsaw


----------



## jessf (Jul 3, 2016)

Like all chinese stuff. The iphone is made in china, and by reading through Jets website so is a lot of their products. Parts support is what matters.


----------



## pleue (Jul 3, 2016)

If you're not in a rush, keep an eye out for a used band saw? Not really an item that gets worn down (besides tires, guides, etc.) and often times you have hobby guys who are selling due to lack of use or professionals who are selling due to an upgrade in size? Just bought an older delta 14 with a resaw fence, many blades, rolling base, and upgraded roller bearings and the like for 450. If you're on Craigslist, just save a search for both bandsaw and band saw and just tick through results when you check your mail.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 4, 2016)

I've found that you can sometimes stir up an item you're looking for by posting in the wanted to buy section of Craigs List. Somebody might have an old 14" bandsaw just collecting dust and you might turn on the light bulb over their head.

Otherwise you're stuck with the hit or miss quality control of a Jet, Rikon, Grizzly or the likes of. All made over seas and not the greatest. I do like my 15" Jet Drill press tho.


----------



## CPD (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey Stefan, 
Glad to see you're back in the game. Hope all is well. 

Bandsaw accuracy has been a frustration in my little workshop too - especially with good handle hardwoods. In my experience, it's a frustration with any bandsaw short of the big shop monsters unless you tune them regularly - which is its own frustration. 

For me, every so often I've gotten revved up to upgrade then after doing some research, backed off. For my wants, none of the machines I looked at were enough of an improvement. Typical pros and cons to each: many were lighter weight (compared to the big shop machines) and, as a result, had more vibration that can be an issue for maintaining accuracy, most had poor fences, some seemed under-powered, etc etc.

My two cents -if you want to stay below $1k, more important than which machine you get is that you make a few performance adjustments to tune it and keep the blade tracking well with fewer tweaks needed. First - improve blade guides. At a minimum you can put Cool Blocks (about $20 bucks) on most machines to reduce friction, they reduces chatter and seems to help tracking a bit. If you want to go fancy - carter makes aftermarket bearing guide kits for Jet, Grizzly and Delta models (and tons of other brands) -their stuff is well made and it takes accuracy up a huge level (kits run about $200). After that, a good accurate fence (if needed), good tires (depending on the maker, some are fine and some not so much) and you're good to go.

personally - I''d likely go Jet or Grizzly and make these adjustments ..... but I managed to avoid the temptations.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 6, 2016)

CPD said:


> Hey Stefan,
> Glad to see you're back in the game. Hope all is well.
> 
> Bandsaw accuracy has been a frustration in my little workshop too - especially with good handle hardwoods. In my experience, it's a frustration with any bandsaw short of the big shop monsters unless you tune them regularly - which is its own frustration.
> ...




Great, thanks, I was hoping you would chime in at some point. Just from reading, your points all sound familiar. That's one of the reasons why I am thinking about biting the bullet and getting the 14/12 Laguna: People seem to like its ceramic guides, it weighs the most of all in that size, the fence looks good, and at 1 3/4hp it's at the top of what my outlets can handle. I saw a few videos of the machine in action and was impressed. If anything, it's probably more than I need. And while it is more than I wanted to spend, by the time I have tweaked a cheaper one, I may not be far away from the price of the Laguna. The local Woodcraft guy is raving about them, they are only using Lagunas at this point in their own shop. 

While I write this, it seems I don't need much persuasion to decide on this one, just putting the money on the table is tough... 

Stefan


----------



## CPD (Jul 7, 2016)

Stefan - I haven't been on the board that often in the past few months....but if you ever have any questions always feel free to shoot me a PM or send me an email if you still have my email address. Always glad to answer any questions I can.

I've heard nothing but good things about the Lagunas. They seem to have a great reputation. But I hear ya re the money. I go back and forth with that debate on new tools....lately, I want to try every CNC benchtop router that I see an ad for - but since I'm not selling handles or doing much commercial woodworking projects, it's always an internal debate. Buy a new knife for the kitchen, buy a new tool, buy more exotic wood...other hobbies....save something?. decision decisions.... lol.

Back on bandsaws - I think any choice hinges on three elements. i. motor power ii. stability (heavy solid construction vs benchtop etc) and iii. ease of adjustment and tuning (which includes a good quality fence). Motor is a basic....does it or doesn't have the juice. I've seen shop grade table saws with decent power throw enough smoke going through ebony or blackwood to think you need to pull the fire alarm. On a bandsaw with those kinds of exotics - if you're underpowered you are going to dull your blades and require regularly tuning to stay true. I've ruined more than a few blanks because I forgot to check how tight all my adjustments were and the blade drifted on a really dense hardwood. Given the quality of your woods and the need for precision on the end result - obviously an issue.

Stability is basic enough too. A lot of less expensive tools, unless you find older cast iron behemoths on Craigslist, tend to be relatively light and you can feel the vibration. usually, better the machine more solid it is. Tuning is the big one one, though. Every bandsaw needs to have bearings and guides adjusted to cut accurately and it's recurring maintenance. good machines with sealed bearings and tool-less adjustment are easier to keep true....and simple to maintain. Less quality machines, not so much. A 1970s era craigslist craftsman with cast iron construction and an after-market 1 1/2 Hp motor can be a great affordable cutter... but keeping the blade guides properly set and the fence and blade properly aligned -- finicky adjustment before each cut.

I think if you go with the cheaper options - between bearing upgrades, third party fences and rolling bases....you'd probably add $300 in accessories before you put it to use. So you'd be near $1000 with the cheaper Jet or Delta models by that point.....Something like the Laguna that is ready to go with no hassle might be worth the little extra stretch, for sure. suppose it all depends on how close you want to get with the bandsaw before you jump to sanding and shaping....and how patient you want to be with bandsaw tuning while you work.

as said - ping me with PM or email if anything else I can add. -cheers


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I decided to pass on the one pictured - especially at $1400 on CL. Will work with what I have for a few months and then see where I am.

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 9, 2016)

FWIW, last update: I'll get a 14" Grizzly band saw tonight - not quite what I was looking at recently, but it's used (from Craigslist), in excellent shape, already put together, delivered to my shop, comes with a bunch of good blades, and will cost me about 1/3 of the Laguna I had looked at. That was the last roadblock, eventually I'll get a small compressor but for now I am good to go. 

Stefan


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 9, 2016)

That should free up some money for the tweaks mentioned by CDP.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> That should free up some money for the tweaks mentioned by CDP.



Haha, trying to spend my money again, Bill?  I will see how it works, everything will be a step up from the small 10" Craftsman. 90% of the time I will have a 1/2" blade on there to cut either boards into blocks or blocks to size, all that should easily be within the range of the saw. The only think it won't handle are a few desert ironwood and pine logs and one $700 koa bord I would like to resaw. Maybe I'll find someone locally to do that for me. Most important, though, I can finally move forward, that weaker was holding me up. 

Stefan


----------



## CPD (Aug 16, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> FWIW, last update: I'll get a 14" Grizzly band saw tonight - not quite what I was looking at recently, but it's used (from Craigslist), in excellent shape, already put together, delivered to my shop, comes with a bunch of good blades, and will cost me about 1/3 of the Laguna I had looked at. That was the last roadblock, eventually I'll get a small compressor but for now I am good to go.
> 
> Stefan



was hoping to hear you'd changed your mind and gotten that antique beast! congrats. sure you'll put it to good use.


----------



## 29palms (Aug 16, 2016)

Upgrade to Carter guides and you'll have a good saw. Look for bandsaw tuneup vids on the tube. When you need good resaw blades these guys rock

http://timberwolfblades.com/


----------

